# Oldie but Goody Newby



## Noaffinmar

I may be the oldest and longest married person on this site. Married my High School sweetheart when we were 18 and have been married for almost 57 years. However, don't let that fool you. We have had and still have some of the same problems I have already seen on here. Hopefully I can apply some of my vast experience when possible, but more than anything I need help and very often just need someone to talk to and express my frustrations. 

I love my wife very much and have done so for about 59 years. I love her more and more every day and have done so for that same time. I tell her that on a regular basis. In fact there is nothing I will say on hear that she has not heard before. So I will not talk behind her back. Any problem I discuss on here, you can rest assured we have discussed before, but as you will see from my future posts, the situation has not been solved. Otherwise I wouldn't classify it as a problem. She does not know I am on here for one reason and only one reason; She does not want me to discuss our problems with anyone including a therapist. So maybe you are just getting a taste of my problem with that statement.

I just want to say "Hi" and that I will be reading posts and commenting on some. I will also be starting some Threads because I want to "Talk About Marriage.":smile2:


----------



## Noble1

Hi and welcome.

While I have been lucky and have not gone through some of the issues that others have on this site, I nonetheless still profited from the advice and suggestions provided by others.

Hope your stay here is fruitful and rewarding.


----------



## Keke24

Welcome @Noaffinmar!


----------



## Ms. Hawaii

Wow being with the same person for 59 YEARS??!!! Kudos to you and your wife


----------

